# CougarXlite Vs. Open Range bumper pull quality??



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Pulling the trigger on one this week. Anyone know about quality of either one? Looking at 30'-32'. It will have the wheels drove off it. I plan on using it to live in while traveling from job to job.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Open range is a better choice...


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

They were both on our short list at one time, well, until Jan 2011. Open Range JT337RLS, three slides, bumper pull. It has not been without numerous smaller issues. Only major one was noticed right before end of 2year warranty, one tire wearing considerable bit. OR replaced the whole axle and tire. They were very good about standing behind their product, although our dealer was always slow, even fixing the small warranty items. It is a very nice unit and comfortable, drivers side with a long slide for kitchen and LR couch. BR slide for regular size queen bed. Curb side slide for dining table and entertainment center, 35" TV. We tow comfortable with 2010 F 150, six speed auto, 3:73 gears and max row package. we never have been to the mountains, but numerous times to the Texas hill country without issues. There is an Open Range owners forum with tons of info and reading. If I was to purchase on other one, I would seriously consider Genuine Rv in Nacadoches. Enjoy whichever you choose. .............cC


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you both for the response. I did go with the Open Range and we are very pleased with it so far.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Sweet ! Enjoy? On the OR forums, there is a rally page. There will be a Texas OR Rally in Fredricksburg next April. ..........cC


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Good choice on the OR and nice rig. We're signed up for the rally in April. I'll be doing some Dutch oven cooking and leading a hike either to E-Rock or P-Falls.


----------



## waderaider (May 21, 2004)

I have a Keystone Outback 27 footer 2012 model 279RB superlite I purchase for my son to live in while going to school at Oceon Corp. Have it at the farm now for deer season and weekends. Weighs 6900# and my 2012 GMC 1500 pulls it without any problems. 5.3 ltr gets 9mpg at 65mph. Has 1 slideout with the sofa and a real dining room table and 1 queen bed. very spacious inside. has an outside kitchen and grill complete with fridge 2 burner stove and gas grill.


----------

